# They may tip....eventually.



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

I don't typically study my previous rides, but today I notice a tip, not near any trip.

Turned out it was a pax from just over 12 hours previous.
For some reason at about 2 AM her generosity kicked in.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> I don't typically study my previous rides, but today I notice a tip, not near any trip.
> 
> Turned out it was a pax from just over 12 hours previous.
> For some reason at about 2 AM her generosity kicked in.


And so did her meds!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Terri Lee said:


> I don't typically study my previous rides, but today I notice a tip, not near any trip.
> 
> Turned out it was a pax from just over 12 hours previous.
> For some reason at about 2 AM her generosity kicked in.


People sometimes do things that they would not normally do when they have been drinking to much.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> People sometimes do things that they would not normally do when they have been drinking to much.


Nah.....really? Wow, such groundbreaking insight from you again!


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

How idiot-proof is the Uber in-app tipping? I just took a senior citizen couple on a short ride. The lady couldn't have been nicer; said they were using Uber for the first time on this visit to the area. At the conclusion of the trip, before getting out of the car, she said she was giving me a nice tip, and she seemed to be doing something with her phone. But when I checked, the ride is there in my earnings tab, but with no tip indicated.


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

Hopefully she didn't think that the tip was stars.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Just took 4 people from a legal seafood to there hotel and I got 6 bucks.They seamed pleasent and interested in me but no tip.So far I have 19 rides since my last tip and thats kinda depressing.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

some people may not touch their Lyft/uber app for several hours after ending a trip. She may have opened it up to request another ride, saw your trip she took and was like "Oh yea i wanted to give him a tip!"

It happens. Rare but it happens.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> some people may not touch their Lyft/uber app for several hours after ending a trip. She may have opened it up to request another ride, saw your trip she took and was like "Oh yea i wanted to give him a tip!"
> 
> It happens. Rare but it happens.


I think sometimes it's more "Shit, how do I get past this ****ing screen? Why am I so ****ing drunk! I need a ride, ok fine, I'll ****ing tip, great, next screen!."


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I think sometimes it's more "Shit, how do I get past this &%[email protected]!*ing screen? Why am I so &%[email protected]!*ing drunk! I need a ride, ok fine, I'll &%[email protected]!*ing tip, great, next screen!."


That is a also a distinct possibility. I also miss the drunken Select accidental request. Uber ended that when they changed the UI late 2016/early 2017.


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

I just got a tip today of $0.50 from a ride I gave on Sunday


----------



## Ubering My Life Away (Jun 11, 2018)

Have been getting tips coming in from rides up to two weeks ago recently. Got a tip on 17/6 for a ride that occurred 2/6.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Ubering My Life Away said:


> Have been getting tips coming in from rides up to two weeks ago recently. Got a tip on 17/6 for a ride that occurred 2/6.


Do you only find out about this if you happen to be reviewing rides from two weeks ago, or do you get some kind of notification?


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

If your weekly earnings are different from the amount available for cash out or your balance is a good telltale sign


----------



## Ubering My Life Away (Jun 11, 2018)

Was looking at my earnings last night and a $5 tip appeared so i checked to see which ride it was from.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Grand Lake said:


> Do you only find out about this if you happen to be reviewing rides from two weeks ago, or do you get some kind of notification?


No notification. They just show up.


----------

